# Unable to send private messages



## Fit (Aug 19, 2013)

when ever i click on "Send new message" in order to send a message to a member, i get this message in response:

***

*Fit*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


***

I dont know why this is appearing. Can any one help explain this please?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Your a newbie think you have to be bronze, tag the person you want to speak to.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Funny how the first thing a newbie wants to do is send PMs to ppl.. that was so me when i first joined as well haha 

anyway as Talaria said u need to be a bronze member, u can tag ppl by writing @ followed by their username like this.. @cgospodinov


----------



## Fit (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you  and how do i become bronze member?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Fit said:


> Thank you  and how do i become bronze member?


1 month and 50 posts iirc


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Not allowed to try and ask randomers where to buy steroids from yet sonny.


----------



## Fit (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you every one.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

He probably wanted to pm bulkpowders for a free sample like me.. There's been enough source hints here lately, I doubt it's that


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> Not allowed to try and ask randomers where to buy steroids from yet sonny.


looool


----------

